
Exploring iOS 7 Rounded Corners - jamesjyu
http://www.mani.de/backstage/?p=483
======
ra88it
Nice little writeup, going deep on small subject.

I sit here and think, "wow, so few pixels make such a big difference". Then I
watch the animated gif go back and forth between iOS 6 and iOS 7, and I can't
perceive the significance any longer. I can see the difference, but I can no
longer appreciate it.

------
kingnight
Very thorough review of this minor change.

I do think that when the corners are surrounding a circular icon, such as the
Safari compass, the overall look makes the the corners feel unduly heavy.

